# New post rating "I can relate"



## n0ugh7_zw (28/9/14)

Would be cool if there was an "I can relate" rating. Can anyone relate?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## johan (28/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Would be cool if there was an "I can relate" rating. Can anyone relate?


 
LOL do I agree or relate?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/9/14)

well, I'll admit, my word play is somewhat weak, I spent the day sizzling in the sun, in front of a braai. Sporting a chrome dome, really didn't help matters 

But, that said, either will do  relating to my sentiment, is agreement?


----------



## BumbleBee (28/9/14)

I love our rating system, so much better than that other twitbookface site

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## johan (28/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> well, I'll admit, my word play is somewhat weak, I spent the day sizzling in the sun, in front of a braai. Sporting a chrome dome, really didn't help matters
> 
> But, that said, either will do  relating to my sentiment, is agreement?


 
In this particular instance "relate" will make sense and "agree" would make me look even more stupid.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/9/14)

err, @johan, either response seems perfectly fine to me. I'm not out to make anyone look stupid or anything like that. 

@BumbleBee It is indeed awesome, just a suggestion

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (28/9/14)

Thanks, I'm just fooling around with wordplay

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/9/14)

Maybe a sorry rating too?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (5/10/14)

Holy Crap!!!! Thats amazing  Thanks to the powers at be!

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------

